# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Itchy damned HEAD

## chudrockz

Alright, for the love of God, I've had it. I'm at the end of my rope, and requesting advice on something.

For many, MANY years now I've struggled and tried to deal with what is commonly called "dandruff."  More recently, doctors and dermatologists have called it "seborrheic  dermatitis."  In any case, for most of my life it seems (forty one years and counting) my head has itched TERRIBLY and flaked moderately to severely.

I've tried every over-the-counter "standard" shampoo and anti-itch type product imaginable, as well as several prescription shampoos and creams. Absolutely NOTHING has worked more than a little bit, and nothing has ever come close to "curing" it or even giving me a full day's relief. Last night my damnable head itched so bad (I have very short hair, nearly shaved bald) that I sat and scratched it with a comb for literally two hours, during which time I succeeded in scuffing it up pretty bad, making it hurt some, and not stopping the itch one bit.

Is there something simple that I'm missing? Maybe some natural product I've not read about or tried yet?

Help!!! Thanks!

----------


## tod evans

Topical lidocaine..

----------


## chudrockz

> Topical lydocaine..


Thanks, that's a new thing to me. Is it substantially different from hydrocortisone? I'll try anything.

As an aside, my head is not ALWAYS flaky. Usually it is. But is IS always colossally itchy. Drives me nuts.

----------


## tod evans

Won't help with the flaking but it'll stop the itching..OTC may work, if not stronger concentrations are available with a script..

Common sense says more fat in your diet will help with dry skin, ie; flaking...

----------


## FindLiberty

May be a yeast infection? Maybe you diet contributes? 

See DR, send a biopsy (tissue not just some flakes) sample to lab for analysis?

----------


## specsaregood

Have you tried NOT using all those shampoos and creams and whatnot for a while?
I haven't had your problem, but I also have buzzcut hair and I generally just use dr. bronners peppermint soap on my head/hair/beard.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Try shaving your head.  Bic it to bald.

----------


## Suzanimal

My oldest son has that problem and here's what's worked for us.

We keep his hair short and about once a week I give his scalp a nice soak in baby oil for a couple of hours. He washes with Kirk's Castile Soap. I get it at Kroger or Walmart for about a $1.50 a bar, it's usually on the bottom shelf kind of hidden. When we first started this treatment I did it every day until we got under control, now we only do it about once a week. Benadryl might help with the itching until you can get it under control. The dandruff shampoos are really harsh and only made my sons problem worse, I would stay away from them.

While you're doing the baby oil soak I would recommend wrapping your head in a towel to keep it from running all over the place or at least keep an old washcloth handy in case the oil starts running down your face. I would also recommend wearing an old t-shirt and not leaning your oily head up against any furniture or walls, we learned that the hard way.

Good luck, I hope you find something that works for you, skin problems are a real pain in the ass.

----------


## chudrockz

> Try shaving your head.  Bic it to bald.


I typically keep it VERY short, buzzed as short as a hair clipper will do with no attachment. I used to bic it but 1) wife hates that (says I look "like a Nazi"), and 2) I'm clumsy with actual razors/ knives, and once in the shower I accidentally took a pretty good chunk out of my scalp. It bled like a bastard and scared me. And HURT!

----------


## chudrockz

> My oldest son has that problem and here's what's worked for us.
> 
> We keep his hair short and about once a week I give his scalp a nice soak in baby oil for a couple of hours. He washes with Kirk's Castile Soap. I get it at Kroger or Walmart for about a $1.50 a bar, it's usually on the bottom shelf kind of hidden. When we first started this treatment I did it every day until we got under control, now we only do it about once a week. Benadryl might help with the itching until you can get it under control. The dandruff shampoos are really harsh and only made my sons problem worse, I would stay away from them.
> 
> While you're doing the baby oil soak I would recommend wrapping your head in a towel to keep it from running all over the place or at least keep an old washcloth handy in case the oil starts running down your face. I would also recommend wearing an old t-shirt and not leaning your oily head up against any furniture or walls, we learned that the hard way.
> 
> Good luck, I hope you find something that works for you, skin problems are a real pain in the ass.


Thanks, that sounds promising. As far as shirts, all of mine have grease on 'em from work anyway, so a different type of oil would just add some variety!

----------


## chudrockz

> Have you tried NOT using all those shampoos and creams and whatnot for a while?
> I haven't had your problem, but I also have buzzcut hair and I generally just use dr. bronners peppermint soap on my head/hair/beard.


I decided a few weeks ago to use "vanicream free and clear" type shampoo and conditioner every few days, otherwise to use nothing inbetween. I had high hopes. But alas, it was no good. My head did feel "different" going for several days at a time without shampoos but still itchy.

----------


## chudrockz

> Have you tried NOT using all those shampoos and creams and whatnot for a while?
> I haven't had your problem, but I also have buzzcut hair and I generally just use dr. bronners peppermint soap on my head/hair/beard.


Is the stuff you use this?

http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Bronners-Li...eppermint+soap

----------


## specsaregood

> Is the stuff you use this?
> http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Bronners-Li...eppermint+soap


Yes, been using it for years -- love it.  Even use on the dogs(and cat) when they get skunked.

----------


## tod evans

Best skin lotion for I'm aware of OTC is bag-balm...

----------


## MelissaWV

I was going to post something similar to Suzu.  Without any other underlying clinical causes, the bottom line is that you have dry skin... it just happens to be your scalp.  It needs to be moisturized (again, barring some deeper problem).  Using ingredients rather than "products" will help you keep an eye out for anything that you wind up being allergic to.

----------


## chudrockz

> I was going to post something similar to Suzu.  Without any other underlying clinical causes, the bottom line is that you have dry skin... it just happens to be your scalp.  It needs to be moisturized (again, barring some deeper problem).  Using ingredients rather than "products" will help you keep an eye out for anything that you wind up being allergic to.


Thanks to both of you.  Baby oil and that Kirk's soap seem to be a reasonable attempt. I've grown wary over the years of trying anything that costs an arm and a leg, as nothing (yet) has worked anyway. That's kind of been my shampoo buying theory. If my head's going to itch and suck no matter what I use, I may as well save $$ and get the cheapest crap there is.

----------


## Origanalist

I used to use pine tar shampoo for mine, worked pretty well.

----------


## dannno

Let me see here, you've tried every single _shampoo_ and _nothing_ has worked... I'm sorry but you sound like a Keynesian..

Did you know shampoo by its very freaking nature dries out your scalp?!! I'd continue with the economic analogy but that would just start getting confusing..

STOP using shampoo... just get the water in the shower REALLY hot and scrub scrub scrub... and scrub..

At first your hair may get very oily because your scalp is used to constantly producing oils to replace the ones leached away by your daily shampoos..

But eventually that will go away. It might take a week or two.

You can still shampoo, I would recommend no more than once or twice a month.

You can still use conditioner - but you may not need any because for most people their hair gets pretty oily pretty quick on its own. But if you feel like you want to use some, maybe your hair is especially dirty, a conditioner can be used as a sort of quasi-shampoo. But I would still try not to use conditioner more than 2 or 3 times a week max, preferably one or less.

----------


## Carson

Have any of you tried *Nizoral A-D Anti-Dandruff Shampoo*? 

Some times it seems to work amazingly on the flaking. Not sure so much on itching.

http://www.amazon.com/Nizoral-A-D-An.../dp/B00EFM2SNG

----------


## tod evans

> I was going to post something similar to Suzu.  Without any other underlying clinical causes, the bottom line is that you have dry skin... it just happens to be your scalp.  It needs to be moisturized (again, barring some deeper problem).  Using ingredients rather than "products" will help you keep an eye out for anything that you wind up being allergic to.


I don't know chudrocksz diet but every body requires differing amounts of fats in order to keep the skin healthy..

Were it me with that problem I'd try a somewhat different approach, I'd drop all topical applications of anything except lidocaine and try ingesting different fats to see what worked in my body...

By using a topical anesthetic he can alleviate the itching when it becomes oppressive and still be able to tell which fats feed his sebaceous glands..

----------


## donnay

Check out Aloe Vera and Sesame oil it works good.   Coconut oil--it works great for me.  I use it a couple times a month--especially during the winter, when my scalp seems to dry out and my hair.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMA1C2kyrFM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVj770oWDuo

----------


## specsaregood

> Check out Aloe Vera and Sesame oil it works good.   Coconut oil--it works great for me.  I use it a couple times a month--especially during the winter, when my scalp seems to dry out and my hair.


Yeah, instead of baby oil as suggested above,  if the OP has any coconut oil I'd give that a try first.

----------


## chudrockz

Thanks, I'll look into it! Turns out I could snap up coconut oil and a 3 pack of that soap suggested above for about six bucks at Walmart if I care to brave the ridiculous cold to go there today!

----------


## mosquitobite

> Let me see here, you've tried every single _shampoo_ and _nothing_ has worked... I'm sorry but you sound like a Keynesian..
> 
> Did you know shampoo by its very freaking nature dries out your scalp?!! I'd continue with the economic analogy but that would just start getting confusing..
> 
> STOP using shampoo... just get the water in the shower REALLY hot and scrub scrub scrub... and scrub..
> 
> At first your hair may get very oily because your scalp is used to constantly producing oils to replace the ones leached away by your daily shampoos..
> 
> But eventually that will go away. It might take a week or two.
> ...


This is basically the same routine for naturally curly hair!

It's called a co-wash when you "wash" your hair with conditioner.

I would stay away from SLS (sodium laurel sulfate) and the like.  That's the harsh chemical they use for the washing agent, but it is really drying.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Check out Aloe Vera and Sesame oil it works good.   Coconut oil--it works great for me.  I use it a couple times a month--especially during the winter, when my scalp seems to dry out and my hair.





> Yeah, instead of baby oil as suggested above,  if the OP has any coconut oil I'd give that a try first.


Very good suggestions, I'm definitely going try the coconut oil, it also solves the problem of the oil running all over the place.

----------


## specsaregood

> Very good suggestions, I'm definitely going try the coconut oil, it also solve the problem of the oil running all over the place.


I suggested coconut because it supposedly has anti-fungal properties to it, and often dandruff is caused in part due to fungus.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I suggested coconut because it supposedly has anti-fungal properties to it, and often dandruff is caused in part due to fungus.


 I didn't know that.

----------


## tod evans

Most approaches seem to involve smearing various substances on the skin...

A body that ingests the right fats keeps its skin supple without the need to smear anything on...

----------


## dannno

^Ya just eat the coconut oil and refer back to my post on stopping your daily shampoo. Your hair probably won't need any oil if you stop shampooing daily.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Tea tree oil works.

----------


## donnay

> I suggested coconut because it supposedly has anti-fungal properties to it, and often dandruff is caused in part due to fungus.


Sesame seed oil has antifungal properties too.

Sesame seed health benefit of oil by  Ray Sahelian, M.D.
http://www.raysahelian.com/sesame.html

----------


## donnay

> Most approaches seem to involve smearing various substances on the skin...
> 
> A body that ingests the right fats keeps its skin supple without the need to smear anything on...



Many people have been on a "No Fat/Low Fat" diet for years.  Also take a look around of the balding in men and women.

----------


## axiomata

> Tea tree oil works.


That's what I've used.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I don't know chudrocksz diet but every body requires differing amounts of fats in order to keep the skin healthy..
> 
> Were it me with that problem I'd try a somewhat different approach, I'd drop all topical applications of anything except lidocaine and try ingesting different fats to see what worked in my body...
> 
> By using a topical anesthetic he can alleviate the itching when it becomes oppressive and still be able to tell which fats feed his sebaceous glands..


That isn't different than what I said   You can apply things topically, or ingest them, to alleviate the dry skin issue.  I also mentioned using ingredients rather than products because sometimes it can just be an allergy, but if you look at most "products" the list of ingredients gives you no clue as to what might be triggering it.

----------


## tod evans

> Many people have been on a "No Fat/Low Fat" diet for years.  Also take a look around of the balding in men and women.


I've got a 5" part, I'm not *bald*..

But what does baldness have to do with low fat?

I've never eaten low or reduced anything and neither did my ancestors who were all bald?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> That's what I've used.


 2 votes for tea tree oil, then!

----------


## amy31416

> Tea tree oil works.


Can't that aggravate the skin though? I have also heard that it works, but I'd wait to try it until after he goes with the coconut oil head wrap thing.

----------


## amy31416

> I've got a 5" part, I'm not *bald*..
> 
> But what does baldness have to do with low fat?
> 
> I've never eaten low or reduced anything and neither did my ancestors who were all bald?


It's genetics. The only hypothesis I've heard is that bald men have higher testosterone levels, so kudos on that.

----------


## Ronin Truth

https://www.google.com/#q=seborrheic...itis+treatment

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> I typically keep it VERY short, buzzed as short as a hair clipper will do with no attachment. I used to bic it but 1) wife hates that (says I look "like a Nazi"), and 2) I'm clumsy with actual razors/ knives, and once in the shower I accidentally took a pretty good chunk out of my scalp. It bled like a bastard and scared me. And HURT!


Okay, in that case, use a Norelco, lift and cut electric shaving razor.  You'll just have to shave more frequently.

As for your wife, good lord, Neo Nazi's aren't the only people who like to go bald.  Samuel L Jackson for example.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Can't that aggravate the skin though? I have also heard that it works, but I'd wait to try it until after he goes with the coconut oil head wrap thing.


Never heard of that happening.  But I've only used Tea tree oil in shampoos, so it's possible... 
ETA: I have tried a TTO shampoo that made the problem worse...I think that's because of allergies to some sulfate or fragrance or whatever they put in it, though.  I have been using the Jason variety (brown bottle) for years with no problems.

----------


## chudrockz

> Okay, in that case, use a Norelco, lift and cut electric shaving razor.  You'll just have to shave more frequently.
> 
> As for your wife, good lord, Neo Nazi's aren't the only people who like to go bald.  Samuel L Jackson for example.


Yeah, she's pretty much kidding when she says that, but for whatever reason she doesn't like my head shaved down totally. She DOES say frequently that it makes me look "frightening" or "intimidating," which can be good things once in awhile.

I recall walking downtown Minneapolis late one night with my brother-in-law. I'm 6'8" and about 330, he's probably 6'11" and 300. We got a lot of looks and some "daaaaamn!" type comments. I thought it was amusing.

----------


## chudrockz

> Okay, in that case, use a Norelco, lift and cut electric shaving razor.  You'll just have to shave more frequently.
> 
> As for your wife, good lord, Neo Nazi's aren't the only people who like to go bald.  Samuel L Jackson for example.


That reminds me also, years ago at a previous job I shaved my head completely after having actually had hair in relative abundance for the rest of my time at said job. A black friend I worked with saw me, and goes "There's not too many white guys I see that can pull off that look, but you did it! Nice work!"

----------


## donnay

> I've got a 5" part, I'm not *bald*..
> 
> But what does baldness have to do with low fat?
> 
> I've never eaten low or reduced anything and neither did my ancestors who were all bald?


No Fat and low fat diets---Good saturated fats, especially animal fats, Coconut oil, Palm oil and Olive oil is what keeps your skin and hair healthy.  That is what I meant.

----------


## asurfaholic

I have been for the last 2 years in a similar boat, just different sea I guess. My problem started out 2 years ago as a itchy spot on my foot, and it actually formed a rash that looked a ringworm. So I tried to treat it as such, but nothing helped it, finally after about a year of that - it was a colossal itch, one you felt like you could take a chainsaw to and it would feel good - I went to a dermatologist. She tested it, negative for ringworm, gave me a topical steroid to put on it. Bam, it was gone. If it flared up, I just applied more. So all was good for a few months, then I lost the thing, and new spots started popping up. Really started working up my legs, my foot started coming back, the side of my leg, the back of my knees (this was the worst itch I have ever experienced, very persistent), and up on my thighs. Once it started moving more north I made the trip back to the dermatologist and they fixed it again. 

They tell me I have dermatitis eczema, and that is just a condition of the skin. Gave me a more powerful steroid cream, and a different less potent steroid for the sensitive areas. Also told me to use a good moisturizer after every shower, the recommendation for OTC was CeraVe or something like that. I ended up getting some Gold Bond lotion for men. Smells nicer, and I since I started lotioning up the itching has gone away.

Also gone are the scented soaps, very hot showers, scented laundry detergents. 

Hope this helps you, and even more I hope you fix your head. I know its got to be killing you.

----------


## amy31416

Oh...just remembered something too--sunshine allegedly helps with seborrheic dermatitis. If you can, get a tan on your head--harmless, cheap and worth a shot. Avoid a sunburn for obvious reasons though!

----------


## donnay

> Never heard of that happening.  But I've only used Tea tree oil in shampoos, so it's possible... 
> ETA: I have tried a TTO shampoo that made the problem worse...I think that's because of allergies to some sulfate or fragrance or whatever they put in it, though.  I have been using the Jason variety (brown bottle) for years with no problems.


Essential Tea Tree oils can irritate the skin on some people.  If you mix it with pure almond oil it works great.

To clear the air in my house especially during the winter months I use: Cedarwood oil, Peppermint oil, Eucalyptus oil, tea tree and purified water in my humidifier.  It helps a lot when you want moisture in the home because of the heat that dries the air and makes your skin, hair and furniture extremely dry.

----------


## Acala

> Let me see here, you've tried every single _shampoo_ and _nothing_ has worked... I'm sorry but you sound like a Keynesian..
> 
> Did you know shampoo by its very freaking nature dries out your scalp?!! I'd continue with the economic analogy but that would just start getting confusing..
> 
> STOP using shampoo... just get the water in the shower REALLY hot and scrub scrub scrub... and scrub..
> 
> At first your hair may get very oily because your scalp is used to constantly producing oils to replace the ones leached away by your daily shampoos..
> 
> But eventually that will go away. It might take a week or two.
> ...


Yup.  Stop attacking your scalp with chemicals that rip away the natural oils.  It is not necessary, especially if you keep your hair short.  I wash my hair daily with warm water.  That's it.  No soap, no shampoo, no conditioner.  Nada.  For about four years now I think.  My hair looks fine, it smells fine, it feels good to the touch, no problem.  I have had three different girlfriends during that time and not one complaint.

----------


## chudrockz

> Oh...just remembered something too--sunshine allegedly helps with seborrheic dermatitis. If you can, get a tan on your head--harmless, cheap and worth a shot. Avoid a sunburn for obvious reasons though!


Interesting, I don't think I'd heard that. I doubt I'll be out catching any rays today though, or anytime soon honestly. We have a fifty below wind chill going on right now, so I'm limiting my outdoor time to as little as humanly possible because I hate it!

----------


## Seraphim

Another vote from me. Stuff is legendary.




> 2 votes for tea tree oil, then!

----------


## Dr.3D

> Yup.  Stop attacking your scalp with chemicals that rip away the natural oils.  It is not necessary, especially if you keep your hair short.  I wash my hair daily with warm water.  That's it.  No soap, no shampoo, no conditioner.  Nada.  For about four years now I think.  My hair looks fine, it smells fine, it feels good to the touch, no problem. * I have had three different girlfriends during that time* and not one complaint.


LOL

----------


## Origanalist

Poor chudrockz is going to have so much stuff in his system when this is over he'll probably get sick.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Poor chudrockz is going to have so much stuff in his system when this is over he'll probably get sick.


Beggars can't be choosey...

----------


## Origanalist

> Beggars can't be choosey...


Oh ya? Ever try to give a bum a half eaten hamburger?

----------


## amy31416

> Oh ya? Ever try to give a bum a half eaten hamburger?


I bought a homeless guy a candy bar when I was a kid and he yelled at me in the very spittle-y way. Scared the $#@! out of me.

----------


## Origanalist

> I bought a homeless guy a candy bar when I was a kid and he yelled at me in the very spittle-y way. Scared the $#@! out of me.


Lol, I imagine so.

----------


## amonasro

> Alright, for the love of God, I've had it. I'm at the end of my rope, and requesting advice on something.
> 
> For many, MANY years now I've struggled and tried to deal with what is commonly called "dandruff."  More recently, doctors and dermatologists have called it "seborrheic  dermatitis."  In any case, for most of my life it seems (forty one years and counting) my head has itched TERRIBLY and flaked moderately to severely.
> 
> I've tried every over-the-counter "standard" shampoo and anti-itch type product imaginable, as well as several prescription shampoos and creams. Absolutely NOTHING has worked more than a little bit, and nothing has ever come close to "curing" it or even giving me a full day's relief. Last night my damnable head itched so bad (I have very short hair, nearly shaved bald) that I sat and scratched it with a comb for literally two hours, during which time I succeeded in scuffing it up pretty bad, making it hurt some, and not stopping the itch one bit.
> 
> Is there something simple that I'm missing? Maybe some natural product I've not read about or tried yet?
> 
> Help!!! Thanks!


Take a look at your tongue. Is it white? If so, then you have yourself candida (yeast infection). Thanks to my crappy college diet, I had it unknowingly for years before it finally manifested itself into unbearable, itchy dandruff and eczema. After taking over your digestive system, the yeast finally make their way through the intestinal wall and the toxins come out through the skin. It's called leaky gut, and it's the cause of many skin conditions.

I've been battling it for a year and it's 90% gone for me. Things that work:

-Any shampoo with mint/tea tree/eucalyptus oil
-Grapefruit seed oil pills (instant relief, but the yeast become resistant if you keep using it)
-Probiotics (refrigerated, I use RenewLife brand)
-Candex (an enzyme that breaks down yeast cell walls)
-Activated charcoal powder (sweeps yeast & other toxins out of intestines like napalm, do this once every few weeks after fasting, really works with amazing relief)

Finally, lay off sugar and dairy.

IF this is your problem, you have to fight it internally. And yeast acts like an evil parasite: If you hit them hard they come back with a vengeance so you won't be rid of them overnight. The 1-2-3 punch of probiotics, Candex and charcoal have helped the most.

----------


## amy31416

> Take a look at your tongue. Is it white? If so, then you have yourself candida (yeast infection). Thanks to my crappy college diet, I had it unknowingly for years before it finally manifested itself into unbearable, itchy dandruff and eczema. After taking over your digestive system, the yeast finally make their way through the intestinal wall and the toxins come out through the skin. It's called leaky gut, and it's the cause of many skin conditions.
> 
> I've been battling it for a year and it's 90% gone for me. Things that work:
> 
> -Any shampoo with mint/tea tree/eucalyptus oil
> -Grapefruit seed oil pills (instant relief, but the yeast become resistant if you keep using it)
> -Probiotics (refrigerated, I use RenewLife brand)
> -Candex (an enzyme that breaks down yeast cell walls)
> -Activated charcoal powder (sweeps yeast & other toxins out of intestines like napalm, do this once every few weeks after fasting, really works with amazing relief)
> ...


I've read about that condition before. My sympathies--it's really tough. Some people have it so bad that they actually ferment the sugars in their stomach and produce alcohol, thus being slightly inebriated a lot of the time, and smelling like alcohol.

----------


## pcosmar

Here ya go.

http://www.alibaba.com/promotion/pro...tion-list.html



Glad I could help.

----------


## Acala

> LOL


Hehehehe.  I broke up with them.  So while it is probably an indication of my inability to sustain a relationship, it says nothing about the appeal of my hair.

----------


## jj-

> Oh...just remembered something too--sunshine allegedly helps with seborrheic dermatitis. If you can, get a tan on your head--harmless, cheap and worth a shot. Avoid a sunburn for obvious reasons though!


I think it can backfire. Sunshine increases vitamin D production which increases the requirement of vitamin A whose deficiency could create skin problems. In a lot of people, sunshine makes skin problems, acne and dandruff worse. I guess it's a matter of trying. I would also try having about 3 ounces of beef liver once a week to see if the vitamin A in it helps.

----------


## jj-

There is a theory that dandruff occurs when estrogen and vitamin A are unbalanced, too much estrogen and too little vitamin A. Estrogen promotes cell division, vitamin A opposes it. Thyroid hormone reduces estrogen. You can get thyroid from foods such as chicken neck soup, or fish head soup, which have good amount of thyroid hormone, and one can also take pills made from pig thyroid glands.

So some people treat this issue with thyroid and vitamin A. But one should be careful with the vitamin A as too much can also cause skin problems. And of course, overdose of thyroid hormone can kill you.

----------


## jj-

> It's genetics. The only hypothesis I've heard is that bald men have higher testosterone levels, so kudos on that.


I've read that prolactin is the hormone that is typically high in bald people. Progesterone is an antagonist to prolactin, and people on the internet have reported that using progesterone topically on their heads resulted in regrowth (I can't verify whether what people say on the internet is true).

I think the cause is that hormones are unbalanced, especially due to hypothyroidism. I think it goes unrecognized because the current methods for diagnosing hypothyroidism are wrong. Before the current blood tests came, people were diagnosed based on symptoms, and with that methodology 40% were diagnosed and improved on thyroid therapy. But according to the current lab ranges, only 5% of people are hypothyroid, so the remaining 35% of hypothyroid people are not diagnosed or treated.

----------


## CPUd

If you are a smoker, you will notice a big difference in the scalp area after about a week if you quit.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Try some Udo's Oil 3-6-9.

Take it internally and topically.

----------


## jj-

> If you are a smoker, you will notice a big difference in the scalp area after about a week if you quit.


You might get a much bigger belly as well.

----------


## chudrockz

> You might get a much bigger belly as well.


Already did that! I quit smoking about eight or nine years ago (I forget) and in that time probably gained a hundred pounds. Ugh.

----------


## chudrockz

> Try some Udo's Oil 3-6-9.
> 
> Take it internally and topically.


I wonder if this is substantially different or better than the fish oil I already take? For that matter my DOG takes salmon oil, I wonder if this stuff would work well for her too.

----------


## jj-

Fish oil is awful, it will create new problems for you, although it might make you feel better at the beginning due to its immunosuppressive effects, but these are harmful in the long run.




> In declaring EPA and DHA to be safe, the FDA neglected to evaluate their antithyroid, immunosuppressive, lipid peroxidative (Song et al., 2000), light sensitizing, and antimitochondrial effects, their depression of glucose oxidation (Delarue et al., 2003), and their contribution to metastatic cancer (Klieveri, et al., 2000), lipofuscinosis and liver damage, among other problems.


Link

----------


## FloralScent

> STOP using shampoo... just get the water in the shower REALLY hot and scrub scrub scrub... and scrub..


I did this and the dandruff was gone within a couple of weeks and hasn't come back.

----------


## catfeathers

I used to have a really itchy scalp and bad dandruff until my honorary granddaughter, who is biracial, left her shampoo and conditioner behind after a visit. It was Pantene Relaxed and Natural. I've been using it since then and it made a huge difference. I like the cowash version too but it weighs my hair down more than the separate shampoo and conditioner. If Walmart quits carrying it here I may just try no shampoo at all before I go back to regular shampoo.

----------


## axiomata

> You might get a much bigger belly as well.


I should note, tea tree oil reportedly may give you manboobs.

----------


## RickyJ

If you have had it your whole life, then you might have to just live with it. It could be a neurological problem, or it could be the start of skin cancer. Have you seen a doctor about it?

----------


## RickyJ

Hope you get better soon. I noticed your avatar picture. I wonder if it could be fleas.

----------


## chudrockz

> Hope you get better soon. I noticed your avatar picture. I wonder if it could be fleas.


No fleas! Our dog is relatively new (less than a year) and I've been struggling with this head stuff since I was a kid.

I have seen a dermatologist a couple of times, that is where I got the diagnosis of seb. dermatitis. He had prescribed some steroid cream that "worked" somewhat although I struggle with taking anything steroid based, so I didn't use it regularly.

----------


## chudrockz

> Have you tried NOT using all those shampoos and creams and whatnot for a while?
> I haven't had your problem, but I also have buzzcut hair and I generally just use dr. bronners peppermint soap on my head/hair/beard.


I bought some on Amazon last week and it arrived today! I'll be giving it a try starting tomorrow morning.

----------


## muzzled dogg

stop shampooing

----------


## jj-

> stop shampooing


I don't shampoo, but when I don't consume enough vitamin A, for example, if I miss my weekly serving of beef liver, I still get dandruff and skin issues.

----------


## Dianne

I'm one of those who believe baking soda and apple cider vinegar are miracle remedies.     Shampoo/Conditioners are the cause of many scalp conditions.    I picked this up on the "internets" not long ago, and people swear by the results.  I've been using it myself, and my hair looks healthy, soft and shiney and no dandruff.    Instead of shampoo, conditioner try this:

Shampoo =  2 Tablespoons of baking soda mixed in 4 Tablespoons of warm water.

Conditioner = 3 to 4 Tablespoons apple cider vinegar mixed in 1/4 cup cool water .    Rinse with cool water while running your fingers through your hair.

And no, you do not smell like vinegar when you finish !!

----------


## jtap

> I'm one of those who believe baking soda and apple cider vinegar are miracle remedies.     Shampoo/Conditioners are the cause of many scalp conditions.    I picked this up on the "internets" not long ago, and people swear by the results.  I've been using it myself, and my hair looks healthy, soft and shiney and no dandruff.    Instead of shampoo, conditioner try this:
> 
> Shampoo =  2 Tablespoons of baking soda mixed in 4 Tablespoons of warm water.
> 
> Conditioner = 3 to 4 Tablespoons apple cider vinegar mixed in 1/4 cup cool water .    Rinse with cool water while running your fingers through your hair.
> 
> And no, you do not smell like vinegar when you finish !!


ACV is so gross smelling to me it makes me gag. I can't imagine walking around without being able to get away from that smell. Make sure you can stand the smell of ACV before washing your hair with it.

I get the itchy scalp in the winter also. I might try some of the ideas in this thread.

Currently I am trying shampooing about once a week with this: http://www.amazon.com/Grandpas-Compa.../dp/B00085DX0Q

----------


## specsaregood

> I bought some on Amazon last week and it arrived today! I'll be giving it a try starting tomorrow morning.


Have you found any relief?

----------


## Carlybee

Hemp Serum
www.thefayfarm.com/Hemp_Serum.html

I think it's on Amazon too

----------

